# My mobile phone has gone really racist



## Fingers (Jul 27, 2013)

|Not sure if this should be in nobbing or sobbing or here 

I have a Samsung S4 and it appears to have got a little racist.

last week I was offered a Samsung Kies update and I accepted becasue I thought it can't be as shite as the last one.

I installed it and  said my phone has a firmware update which I did and it went through the montions and it upgraded.

I checked the settings  and it said it was still on 4.2.2

My phone now keeps sending texts to a girl I am in the early stages of a top relationship with and the texts are vaguely anti muslim/racist. She is half Indian so this is not ideal!

How do I stop my mobile being a racist twat?


----------



## editor (Jul 28, 2013)

You what?


----------



## Ponyutd (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 28, 2013)

first in


----------



## underurnose (Jul 28, 2013)

last in


----------



## Greebo (Jul 28, 2013)

Fingers Are you Stanley Edwards's understudy or something?


----------



## Fingers (Jul 28, 2013)

Naw this is serious, I think I may have pinned it down to a dodgy app. Going to uninstall everything. It has done it now to another friend this morning.  Different message this time in gibberish.  Not good!


----------



## toblerone3 (Jul 28, 2013)

I had this problem when I was texting an Indian girl called Raki.


----------



## editor (Jul 28, 2013)

Fingers said:


> Naw this is serious, I think I may have pinned it down to a dodgy app. Going to uninstall everything. It has done it now to another friend this morning. Different message this time in gibberish. Not good!


 
What app?


----------



## peterkro (Jul 28, 2013)

Quick google shows this behaviour although not common does happen.Hard reset is first to try then reroot if necessary.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 28, 2013)

Are you involved with EDLNews, Fingers ?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 28, 2013)

One of the better thread titles I've seen recently, this.


----------



## moochedit (Aug 1, 2013)

Do you have a pin on your phone? sure nobody else has access to it?


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 1, 2013)

FridgeMagnet said:


> One of the better thread titles I've seen recently, this.


 
I was gonna say, "Fuck Esther Rantzen's Reggae Anthems". This is the one!

_2013 - The year of the incredible thread title_


----------



## Fingers (Aug 1, 2013)

Right did a full factory reset on Monday and it seems to have sorted the issue out. Found a couple of suspect apps.  I need to be more careful about permissions in future


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 1, 2013)

Fingers said:


> Right did a full factory reset on Monday and it seems to have sorted the issue out. Found a couple of suspect apps. I need to be more careful about permissions in future


alternatively you could consider going out with racists so this sort of message might bring you closer together instead of potentially driving you apart


----------



## Firky (Aug 2, 2013)




----------

